# Solved: Possible Malware Infection (<username>.exe), please help



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, TS Guys.

I recently accessed a colleague's shared directory and accidentally clicked on a directory with format *<hostname>.exe* (i.e. blackknight.exe). Nothing happened so I just proceeded to copy the files I was supposed to copy.

After this, the message "There are files ready to write to the CD" popped up in my task bar, when I didn't even have anything to burn. To my surprise, similar folders (labeled as _applications_) appeared in my C: and D: drives (as *epp6994.exe*, epp6994 is my log-in ID). I can delete these applications easily, but they appear after a while. In addition to this, when I double-click on my C: or D: drives, it takes a while, and the contents are oppened in a new window. Mousing-over the files, I get the following details:

File Version: 1.0.0.0
Date Created: 4/2/2007 10:51AM
Size: 120 KB

Tried scanning my laptop for viruses using F-Secure, but nothing was detected. 

Hope one of you could assist me, or direct me to the thread where I can find the solution to this problem. I'm running on Windows XP SP2, by the way.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is the HJT log run today:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:46:45 PM, on 8/25/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CCM\CLICOMP\RemCtrl\Wuser32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CCM\CcmExec.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FCH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsrw.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FIH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\ANTI-S~1\fsaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\3M\PSNLite\PSNGive.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\Installers\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://icon/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.21.200.32:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 193.35.*; 10.226.*; gtarsweb; spsweb01; ems-portal;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe "C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe"
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe, c:\services.exe,
O1 - Hosts: 193.35.225.42 gtarsweb
O1 - Hosts: 193.35.225.50 spsweb01
O1 - Hosts: 192.21.200.58 gtprinter
O1 - Hosts: 193.35.214.43 intranet
O1 - Hosts: 193.35.206.80 icon
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\TNB\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [system] C:\WINDOWS\kernel32.ini
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msarti.com
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: F-Secure Automatic Update.lnk = C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Post-it® Software Notes Lite.lnk = C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Block this popup - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\blockpopups.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Shield - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Shield... - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {2BCDB465-81F9-41CB-832C-8037A4064446} (F5 Networks VPN Manager) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxvpn.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0710
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\epp6994\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-18.cab
O16 - DPF: {6C275925-A1ED-4DD2-9CEE-9823F5FDAA10} (F5 Networks SSLTunnel) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urTermProxy.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0656
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0703
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0654
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C663BA36-089C-4DFB-9A1E-800694DCC1C2}: NameServer = 192.21.200.21,203.127.225.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Automatic Update (BackWeb Plug-in - 7681197) - F-Secure Automatic Update - C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Network Request Broker - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
O23 - Service: fsbwsys - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe

--
End of file - 11470 bytes


----------



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

It seems I'm suffering from a "C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe" infection. 

As of this writing, I've downloaded Security Task Manager so that I can disable the trojan upon logon. I've not deleted anything from my filesystem or registry through so the log I posted still applies. 

Hope to hear from our Security Experts soon. I'm afraid other terminals in our network might be infected.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *elindir* 

Welcome back!

Download the *HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager*.

Unzip HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as *C:\HostsXpert*
Click *HostsXpert.exe * to Run HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click *"Make Hosts Writable?" * in the upper right corner (If available).
Click *Restore Microsoft's Hosts file * and then click OK.
Click the *X* to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://icon/
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe "C:\WINDOWS\smss.exe"
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe, c:\services.exe,
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [system] C:\WINDOWS\kernel32.ini
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [] C:\WINDOWS\system32\msarti.com

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

 Please double-click *OTMoveIt.exe* to run it.
*Copy the file paths below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

*c:\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\kernel32.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msarti.com*

 Return to OTMoveIt, right click on the *"Paste List of Files/Folders to be moved"* window and choose *Paste*.
Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*If able, copy everything on the Results window to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it on a note pad document. Save it on the desktop and post its contents in your next reply.

Close *OTMoveIt*
If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.*

I do not recognize these proxies, do you?



> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.21.200.32:8080
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 193.35.*; 10.226.*; gtarsweb; spsweb01; ems-portal;<local>


Download ComboFix from *Here* to your Desktop.

*Note*:* In the event you already have Combofix, this is a new version that I need you to download*.

Double click *combofix.exe * and follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall*

Download *Superantispyware (SAS)*

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click *Yes*.
Under *Configuration and Preferences*, click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control *tab.
Under *Scanner Options *make sure the following are checked:
Close browsers before scanning
Scan for tracking cookies
Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
Please leave the others unchecked.
Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.

On the main screen, under *Scan for Harmful Software *click *Scan your computer*.
On the left check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under *Complete Scan*, choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click *Next* to start the scan. *Please be patient while it scans your computer*.
After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click *OK*.
Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click *Next*.
It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click *Yes*.
To retrieve the removal information, please do the following:
After reboot, double-click the *SUPERAntispyware* icon on your desktop.
Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware* Scan Log.
It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.

Click close and close again to exit the program.
Please paste that information in your next reply along with a fresh *HijackThis log*.


----------



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, *JSntgRvr*. 

Thanks again for your help with this. Here are the logs you requested:

*OTMoveIt Log*:
c:\services.exe moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\kernel32.ini moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msarti.com moved successfully.

Created on 08/26/2007 22:39:56

***

*SUPERAntiSpyware Log*:
SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 08/26/2007 at 11:33 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3292
Trace Rules Database Version: 1303

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:34:13

Memory items scanned : 579
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5802
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 46054
File threats detected : 47

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected]nusa.tripod[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected]00555[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\epp6994\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

***

*HJT Log*: 
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 23:56, on 2007-08-26
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SCardSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CCM\CLICOMP\RemCtrl\Wuser32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CCM\CcmExec.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FCH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsrw.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FIH32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WTablet\TabUserW.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\ANTI-S~1\fsaw.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\3M\PSNLite\PSNGive.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
D:\Installers\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.hp.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 192.21.200.32:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 193.35.*; 10.226.*; gtarsweb; spsweb01; ems-portal;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\F-Secure\TNB\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTHOSTTR] C:\Program Files\HPQ\HP ProtectTools Security Manager\PTHOSTTR.EXE /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WatchDog] C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: DVD Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\DVD Check\DVDCheck.exe
O4 - Global Startup: F-Secure Automatic Update.lnk = C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\F-Secure Automatic Update.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Post-it® Software Notes Lite.lnk = C:\Program Files\3M\PSNLite\PsnLite.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Block this popup - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\blockpopups.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Shield - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE Shield... - {300DB664-75B5-47c0-8B45-A44ACCF73C00} - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Spyware\ieshield.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.hp.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BCDB465-81F9-41CB-832C-8037A4064446} (F5 Networks VPN Manager) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxvpn.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0710
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\epp6994\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-18.cab
O16 - DPF: {6C275925-A1ED-4DD2-9CEE-9823F5FDAA10} (F5 Networks SSLTunnel) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urTermProxy.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0656
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0703
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://vpn.globe.com.ph/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=5600,0,61017,0654
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C663BA36-089C-4DFB-9A1E-800694DCC1C2}: NameServer = 192.21.200.21,203.127.225.10
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = globetel.com
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Automatic Update (BackWeb Plug-in - 7681197) - F-Secure Automatic Update - C:\PROGRA~1\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\Program\SERVIC~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Network Request Broker - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FNRB32.EXE
O23 - Service: fsbwsys - F-Secure Corp. - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\BackWeb\7681197\program\fsbwsys.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\F-Secure\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Shared\hpqwmi.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe

--
End of file - 12160 bytes

***

Also, regarding the proxies you have noted. Yes, I recognize them and they are valid (from my workplace). Thanks!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *elindir* 

The log looks clear. *How is the computer doing?*


----------



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, *JSntgRvr*.

Apologies for the late reply. Everything seems to be back to normal. Although my time settings seem to be in the state *ComboFix* left it in, i.e. mousing over the time in the task bar doesn't show the time, just the date in YYYY-MM-DD format. I've not restarted since my last post. Will restarting fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Go to the Control panel. Select "Regional and Language Options". Click on Customize. Set the time and date as you wish. Click Ok out of the properties window and restart the computer.

Keep me posted.


----------



## elindir (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi, *JSntgRvr*!

Everything seems to be in order again. Will be tagging this thread as solved. Again, many, many thanks for your kind assistance with my problem. You 'da man! 

Cheers!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *elindir*. 

Congratulations.









*Since the tools we used to scan the computer, as well as tools to delete files and folders, are no longer needed, they should be removed, as well as the folders created by these tools.*

Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

SpywareBlaster - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Best wishes!


----------

